# Dressing Audi wheel arches - fabric/carpet? type lining



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi all,

my audi has what appears to be some sort of fabric/ carpet style/ fluffy/wooly wheel arch liners as opposed to hard rigid plastic... anybody know what I am on about 

So, I am looking at what is best to protect/ dress them with please if anybody has any advice. Thanks all :thumb:


----------



## K3Ks (Feb 16, 2010)

Hi!

Yes, its that type of material because of noise reduction too.
I'm using Bare Bones and works very well

Just spray on, let it dry, thats it


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

K3Ks said:


> Hi!
> 
> Yes, its that type of material because of noise reduction too.
> I'm using Bare Bones and works very well
> ...


Perfect, thanks :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

i have found 303 fabric guard works wonders to. but i am testing some think new at the mow and lets put it this way i am very impressed


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Bare bones works well as said.


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

-tom- said:


> i have found 303 fabric guard works wonders to. but i am testing some think new at the mow and lets put it this way i am very impressed


Do tell


----------



## davelincs (Jul 20, 2009)

i have applied fabsil to mine, works a treat


----------



## woodymbr (Mar 8, 2009)

I asked about this a few months ago on our 207 GTi. The rear arches are exactly the same. As said, 303 works a treat.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

woodymbr said:


> I asked about this a few months ago on our 207 GTi. The rear arches are exactly the same. As said, 303 works a treat.


Thanks :thumb:

I will try an experiment with different things and post back findings.


----------



## christian900se (Nov 10, 2009)

I have to put in one more vote for 303 Fabric Guard; very reliable in both durability and waterproofing and a little goes a long way. Fabric fender liner will always attract and hold dirt regardless of the product you use to seal it just from the nature of the loose fibers. The best you can do is to regularly clean it with some APC and a medium bristle brush!


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

christian900se said:


> I have to put in one more vote for 303 Fabric Guard; very reliable in both durability and waterproofing and a little goes a long way. Fabric fender liner will always attract and hold dirt regardless of the product you use to seal it just from the nature of the loose fibers. The best you can do is to regularly clean it with some APC and a medium bristle brush!


Thanks, however I just read this for the product, so would not appear suitable, or maybe I am missing something

"For best results, fabric surfaces to be treated with 303 High Tech Fabric Guard must be spotlessly clean and completely dry before use"


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Hoppo32 said:


> Do tell


i cant say any think but all i can sell is i am very very impressed even in these weather we r having its doing fantastic....


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Updating this thread for the purpose of anybody searching at a later date on this topic.. found a good related thread here...http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=129397


----------

